

Folklore.org: Touching Stories of Steve Jobs - solipsist
http://www.folklore.org/ProjectView.py?project=Macintosh&characters=Steve%20Jobs&detail=medium

======
solipsist
In case the site goes down (which I expect it may): here is another link:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20110726072224/http://folklore.or...](http://web.archive.org/web/20110726072224/http://folklore.org/ProjectView.py?project=Macintosh&characters=Steve%20Jobs&detail=medium)

